# New beretta owner! !



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

hey guys i joined the forum because i just recently purchased my first handgun! I believe this a beretta 92fs compact i had questions about where to find info for decoding my serial number? I want know the manufacturing date and whatever other info the serial number can tell me . Any info would be great guys thank you!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats a nice looking pistol. Congats, you can go to Beretta's website to determine date of manufacture.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice! Beautiful gun.. got mine in the 40 cal full size.. love it. Great shooter too. Have fun.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice......I like the full size 96's myself....


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Heys guys i called beretta to try and find out what year the gun was made as well any other info to decode the serial number and they couldn't find any info what gives? Where would i have to go to find out what the exact model and year it was made and so fourth ?i gave them my serial number and they said they couldn't help me.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

I went to berettas website with no luck i put the serial number in the little box and it says sorry cant find it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

On the side of the trigger guard is stamped a code that tells the production year:
AA - 1975; AB - 1976; AC - 1977; AD - 1978; AE - 1979; AF - 1980; AG - 1981; AH - 1982; AI - 1983; AJ - 1984; AK - 1985; AL - 1986; AM - 1987; AN - 1988; AO - 1989; AP - 1990; BA - 1991; BB - 1992; BC - 1993; BD - 1994; BE - 1995; BF - 1996; BI - 1997; BL - 1998; BM - 1999; BN - 2000; BP - 2001; BS - 2002; BT - 2003; BU - 2004; BZ - 2005;CA - 2006; CB - 2007; CC - 2008; CD - 2009; CF - 2010; CH - 2011; CI - 2012; CJ - 2013;


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you guys soooo [email protected]&king much! You have been very helpful i found it and its stamped AN soo thats 1988 . Thank you guys again for your help i love this gun i think for 365 bucks it was a great deal!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that a duracoat refinish, I assume?...


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

I have no clue it looks factory . Lol


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

How would i know? What is that exactly? Lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that is a refinish. Beretta never released a 92 in that color. I wish they would, though.

Inox, black/bruniton, blue steel once upon a time, and a limited time green. Only colors 92 has everyone in factory wise


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the info i actually watched some you tube videos of gun owners using these kits to refinish them I'm going to look into doing this myself do you know where i can find full how to fully take apart the slide and the receiver to prep and paint it? Any info would be great thank you so much.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice first pistol! You started out right, but then again, I tend to be a little bias when it comes to Beretta pistols.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For best work, have someone else who does it full time do it. Trust me. First attempt doesn't always come out perfect from what I have read


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice first gun, enjoy and have lots of fun with it.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys again for the great info I'm still having some trouble finding out more about these compacts I heard beretta didn't even bother telling people they made them and Beretta USA doesn't acknowledge they were even made until recently with the new release of the compact. i still don't know why this gun is this color and Im trying to find Out also who makes a good inside the waist holster? I work as a gun range officer and I carry my 92f in a Blackhawks holster but I also want to conceal carry and holster ideas guys? Any info would be great thanks again sorry for replying so late lost my phone. Lol


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Louis92fsc said:


> Thanks guys again for the great info I'm still having some trouble finding out more about these compacts I heard beretta didn't even bother telling people they made them and Beretta USA doesn't acknowledge they were even made until recently with the new release of the compact. i still don't know why this gun is this color and Im trying to find Out also who makes a good inside the waist holster? I work as a gun range officer and I carry my 92f in a Blackhawks holster but I also want to conceal carry and holster ideas guys? Any info would be great thanks again sorry for replying so late lost my phone. Lol


Nice first purchase brohymn! You got a really good deal. I bought my first semi-auto of the Beretta selection myself. PX4 Storm 9mm Full size edition and I'm pleasantly happy to put it lightly.

You did well my friend and welcome to the board!


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you soo much ! Yes I helped sell a lot of the Px series berettas at the gun store I work at In Philly and everyone who owns one has nothing but good things to say about those storms good luck with your purchase I've been having great luck with mine! Lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Louis92fsc said:


> Thank you soo much ! Yes I helped sell a lot of the Px series berettas at the gun store I work at In Philly and everyone who owns one has nothing but good things to say about those storms good luck with your purchase I've been having great luck with mine! Lol


Philly? Sure hope you are a Flyers fan too :smt082

I'm headed up that way for the Flyers Carnival soon.

Anyway, now that you have had the gun a couple of months - I hope you enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha yea I'm a flyers fan you have to be! And yes my beretta is awesome it's a great fun to shoot! Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new gun. 

I too, am a big Beretta fan. Have been for many, many years.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Hell yea seems like anyone who owns one falls in love with them, I had a buddy buy a s&w 40 semi for the same price I paid for mine and I'm soo happy I totally got the best bang for my buck because that smith sucked d$&k he sold it a week later . Lol


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoy your pistol. I've owned guns for 33+ years and didn't own a Beretta until last month. Now I own three of them. You made a great choice.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for replies guys I feel great that i made a wise choice , but I have a question? I live in pa and I just received My conceal carry permit and will now be conceal carrying this gun. Now I know there are quite a few people who may not think that it's not a wise choice so far because of 4 reasons . 1. The double action pull of the first round, I hear its about 13 lbs and lord knows it feels that way.lol 2.the safety mechanism on the top and the only reason I hear is that it is one more thing to make sure the guns going to fire so if the safety's on it won't that may be a problem in a bad situation. lol 3.the size ,probably the first thing I should have mentioned but hey I'm grateful enough to have found my compact which I think is almost the same size as my buddy's sig 229 with my gun still being slightly bigger. And the other thing I've heard of people hitting the safety during tac reloads. I really wanted to get some opinions from you guys on some holster options because I have really just one holster that I use for work which is the black hawk Serpa holster, but even with these considerations I still want to carry my beretta so any info and opinions would be greatly appreciated thanks guys!!! Btw.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

*Original finish 92sb compact*

file:///home/james/Pictures/01 Dad/Armory/Beretta 92SB sn C25369Z.JPG Posting pics is a mystery. cancel


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Start with the Best and forget about the Rest lol  NICE Pistol


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks man any holster recommendations btw ??


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm getting a new Kydex holster in this week from Zero Concealment for my Beretta... I'll be doing a full review with pics. May help you make a decision.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I spend most of my time on another forum, and my favorite holster maker is not a supporter here, so I won't suggest him. I will, however, say that you should check out Theisholsters.com | Products | Custom IWB Holsters. He is a supporting vendor here, and has a great reputation for holsters, on every forum I have visited.


----------



## Louis92fsc (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info yea I'm looking at a desantis leather high ride owb holster but I'm not ready to buy just yet so let me know about your review! Lol


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Not much to not like about a Beretta 92FS.


----------



## Atsanice (Oct 8, 2013)

A bit late to the party, but just wanted to echo the comments about buying the best! Bought my first Beretta in 1973.... a new 70S "Garcia" in .380 and it's still my daily carry. Have probably run 10k+ rounds down range and never had an issue. I love that gun! Bought another in 1983, a 85BB Cheetah Nickel & Walnut in .380 pretty much for range & show-n-tell. 

Today, got my new PX4 fs .40 and was so excited I nearly wet myself doing the FFL transfer. Having new Tritium sights installed and hope to take it to the range this weekend!

Welcome to the Beretta club! Looks like you got a winner. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine!


----------

